# Dados Estatísticos do Fórum



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Como prometido aqui esta a segunda parte do censo.Agora é só votar... 

Foreigners who visit or post at the Portuguese forum are welcome to vote as well. :grouphug:


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Viriatox (Feb 6, 2005)

Muito bem feito kay:, os resultados vão ser interessantes para saber "quem somos".


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Boa, Phobos!!!:applause:

...é óbvio que nem é preciso dizer qual a opção que escolhi!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

mto bem Phobos, eu sou asiduo, direi demasiado aciduo mas ok


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Pois, Arpels... Esse mal é extensivel a 90% dos forumers...:| kay:

...e também serás a única pessoa que na mesma frase escreve a mesma palavra de 2 formas diferentes...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

malta ja repararam numa coisa? o Smeagle bazou, numca mais vi esse xaval :uh:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

No falo portugues:

Hola amigos desde Massachusetts, los EEUU!! :wave:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ola DonQui :wave:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Arpels said:


> malta ja repararam numa coisa? o Smeagle bazou, numca mais vi esse xaval :uh:


E o Puto também faz tempo que não vem beber 1 imperial aqui com o pessoal....:uh:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ola DonQui! :cheers1:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Reflex said:


> E o Puto também faz tempo que não vem beber 1 imperial aqui com o pessoal....:uh:


Esse e o Smeagol foram para Lloret tirar fotos 

Penso que esta poll devia ser Sticky


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

DonQui said:


> No falo portugues:
> 
> Hola amigos desde Massachusetts, los EEUU!! :wave:


Hola Chico  :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Reflex said:


> E o Puto também faz tempo que não vem beber 1 imperial aqui com o pessoal....:uh:


 ya ya o Puto tambem :uh:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Barragon said:


> Esse e o Smeagol foram para Lloret tirar fotos


Pois, pois. O TeKnO tb foi... Ainda há boas vidas!!!:lol:
(estou a falar, mas também faz amanhã 3anitos que para lá fui...:banana: )


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL perederam-se la cas Espanholas


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu faz 2 anitos  não me lembress acabou-se me as pilhas da maquina antes de ir para barcelona  não tirei fotos nenhumas


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não me lembres é que nessa altura nao tinha máquina digital, ptt só devo ter umas 10/15 fotos de Barcelona, bah!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

não chorem logo recuperam o k perderam :yes:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu a próxima é ao Brasil  n sei quando mas juro que tiro fotos


----------



## Viriatox (Feb 6, 2005)

Falta gente... não sejam timidos


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Os forumers portugueses são muito tímidos!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Encontrei estes dados, que apesar de não contemplarem todos os forumers que não colocaram Portugal como país, são relativamente interessantes para este censo...
http://skyscrapercity.com/members.php


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

MEUS AMIGOS APAREÇAM...

A partir daqui sem ser o bokypt que ja aí vi.... os outros nc os vi mais gordos :|
Até há Gajas 

25 Sys7eM 13 Coimbra Portugal 
26 PedroV 12 Póvoa de Varzim Portugal 
27 jluisfer1975 11 Lisboa Portugal 
28 Real_Saturn 9 Lisbon Portugal 
29 A. Dos Santos 7 Lisbon Portugal 
30 BPT 6 Portugalujo en Gipuzkoa 
31 PM 4 Porto Portugal 
32 Emcee_Neo 3 Portugal 
33 Brunus 2 Portugal 
34 emauro 2 Lisboa Portugal 
35 kaynha 2 Palmela Portugal 
36 -=bhuo=- 2 Lisboa Portugal 
37 ntxcruz 2 coimbra portugal 
38 X-Seed 1 Setúbal Portugal 
39 Maggizinha 1 Lisbon Portugal 
40 bockyPT 1 Lisboa Portugal 
41 vasco-z 0 Lisbon Portugal 
42 inacio 0 lisbon portugal 
43 Arqui_Tonto 0 Lisbon Portugal 
44 Charlotte 0 Lisboa Portugal 
45 AGAR 0 lisbon portugal 
46 Citysurfer 0 Setúbal


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

mas quem é esse ppl todo?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pronto o resto da lista 

1 Arpels 3498 Lisboa Portugal 
2 Phobos 1664 Porto,Portugal-EU(currently living in Brazil) Portugal 
3 Marco Bruno 1183 Lisbon Portugal 
4 Reflex 942 Lisbon Portugal 
5 Pedrocid 837 Porto Portugal 
6 Paulo2004 713 Aveiro Portugal 
7 TeKnO_Lx 623 Lisboa Portugal 
8 Nephasto 592 Maia, Portugal, EU Portugal 
9 MCarr 364 Albufeira - Algarve Portugal 
10 Puto 239 Portugal Portugal 
11 Barragon 239 Barreiro Portugal 
12 [Smeagol] 229 Pombal / Aveiro Portugal 
13 xandre 206 lisboa portugal 
14 samba_man 145 Braga-PORT / Niterói-BRA Portugal 
15 JohnnyMass 140 Lisbon, Amherst Portugal, USA 
16 odivelense 138 lisbon portugal 
17 Imperador 122 Lisboa, EU Portugal, E.U. 
18 Viriatox 91 Portugal / Spain 
19 olisipo 63 lisbon portugal 
20 CS-TOA 33 Lisbon Portugal 
21 Portugalboy 29 Lisboa Portugal 
22 checco24 29 Lisboa Portugal 
23 MisterBlue 18 Lisboa Portugal 
24 Sector_d 16 Portugal Portugal


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Onde anda o Vapour ?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

o Vapour estabeleçeu uma empresa de cruzeiros a vapor entre Yokohama e Okinawa e agora nimguem o apanha aqui


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:rofl: tipo os do Mississipi... Vapour Sawyer


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL :lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Bom.. eu as vezes venho mais que uma vez por dia outras fico sem vir durante algum tempo qual e a opcao que escolho??


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

se não há olha vota em branco :lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Ou entao abstenho-me, pq acaso tou curioso qual sera a taxa de abstencao no forum, e alguem apresentou sondagens antes da votacao? Isto ta muito pouco profissional!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ya ta com niver


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Solamente 24 foreros portugueses?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

e já era muito bom se todos postassem regularmente u prob é k só postam 5 ou 6 lol


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Solamente 24 foreros portugueses?


Não. A lista apresenta 46 forumers que tenham colocado Portugal como país. Mas existem os que moram em Portugal e não têm essa opção activa e os que moram foram de Portugal e também não o fizeram...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

(ih, vendo essa lista, apercebo-me que em 3 dias fiz 52 posts, fora os do Café-não-contabilizados!!!  )


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Barragon said:


> Onde anda o Vapour ?


Essa lista é só dos que escolheram Portugal como país...O Vapour tem Japan nessa opção.
Também reparei que o Lss não tem a opção activada e o Fern tem UK, pelo que também não aparecem na lista.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Reflex és alta batido já tás quase a xegar aos 1000 posts


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Fern said:


> quando eram constantemente sovados por nos- St Julian's!!


Sovados?! 

So se for na quantidade de retratos de Sua Majestade nas aulas. 










ou talvez na quantidade total de bifes na escola... 










:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

hehehe :rofl:
deixem la a velhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Nao ha assim tantos bifes!! Mas que em todos os desportos vos davamos tareiras la isso nao podes negar!!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Fern said:


> Mas que em todos os desportos vos davamos tareiras la isso nao podes negar!!


Nem sempre... talvez no futebol, mas noutras areas era bem mais igual.  Na verdade sempre caguei nisso... lembro-me deles sempre falar nos resultados durante o Assembly e eu sem interesse nenhum.  Ja la vao quatro anos, nao me lembro de muita coisa...


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

só para evitar que este thread desapareça....


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

tá a dar as últimas...aqui vai mais uma ajudinha!!! FORÇA AMIGO FORÇA!!!!kay:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pois eu já pedi há algum tempo para porem no sticky mas ng me ouve :bleep:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Ninguem liga nenhuma ao Barragon!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

tadinho...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

pobrezinho :sleepy: seus matrafonos :rant:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

já tá coladinho!!!!! mas de que é que se fala neste thread anyway????


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

kem é k ta caladinhu?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

COLADINHO!!!! lol...este thread, arpels, já tá sticky!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

precisas de óculos????


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Porquê sticky???


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

peciso sim e de sol


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Porquê sticky???


pa tar sempre por cima!!!!


----------



## Viriatox (Feb 6, 2005)

Será que não nos visitam estrangeiros ou é que são uns preguiçosos?


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

I used to be here more often and participated actively. Now I visit infrequently. :wave:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Whose Homepage said:


> I used to be here more often and participated actively. Now I visit infrequently. :wave:


 :wave: :hug:


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

:hug: :hug: :kiss: :wave: :cheers1:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Bem... sou tuga (yey!), tripeiro (yey!) e, apesar de ser membro só há poucos minutos, tenho sido um leitor assíduo (algumas vezes por dia) deste espaço português de arquitectura - e não só  - principalmente um grande adepto das inúmeras fotos que "postam" aqui :drool: :bow: :applause:


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

Bemvindo, Filipe! :wave: :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

olha o A (.affed) wellcome again man :wave: )

bem vindo Filipe :cheers1:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Obrigado pela recepção, gente. kay:

Apesar de não ser arquitecto, nem estar a estudar arquitectura, até era pra tirar esse curso, mas decidi à última da hora não enveredar por aí. Contudo, ainda é um assunto pelo qual nutro interesse, ou não tivesse na minha família, 3 primos arquitectos :shocked: 

Aliás, um desses meus primos mora cá no Porto, também, e esteve envolvido em obras relacionadas com a Porto 2001 (Carlos Alberto, Hospital Sto António e Cordoaria) e é o autor do "El Corte Inglès" para Gaia :cheer:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ai sim? e onde esta os renders do Corte Ingles para Gaia?


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Arpels said:


> ai sim? e onde esta os renders do Corte Ingles para Gaia?


Pois, isso é que não sei se há disponível na net (já tentei e não vi nada) e não sei se o grupo/empresa de trabalho dele têm algum site...

Pena ele não ter cópias dos esquemas do projecto em casa, senão tinha visto ontem, quando lá estive :gaah: 

Mas pelo que ele disse, aquilo é para ter 3/4 pisos subterrâneos + rés-do-chão + 7 pisos em altura. Parece que já vai com 3 pisos acima do solo.


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Pronto. Tentei mais e encontrei. É mais informação técnica do que fotos e renders mas já é alguma coisa. 

Aqui ---> http://www.geg.pt/pt/projectos/ficha.asp?P_cod_projecto=211










E lembrei-me, ao ver o site, que ele trabalha na *Camilo Cortesão & Associados, Arquitectos, Lda.*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

é grande!!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Bem-vindo Filipe e obrigado pelas informações do El Corte Ingles!
Mais um tripeiro na área :colgate:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Welcome Filipe :cheers1:

Afinal o pessoal é mesmo tímido.... andam a ver escondidos o fórum


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

Lss911 said:


> é possível Phobos! Instaurou há tempos uma confusão enorme no fórum...


Efectivamente. No verao tenho por habito nao passar os dias em frente ao computador. Apos varias semanas de nao ter visitado o forum, os meus posts tinham sido mudados para o usuario "Monkey!


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

... os teus posts tinham sido mudados para o usuario Monkey! :laugh:

The same thing happened to me, .affed.  We've just got to learn to live with it.  Glad to have you back! :wave: :cheers:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

A propósito ainda do meu primo...

Ontem estive em casa dele - para quem conhece, ele mora num bloco de apartamentos (torres de 12 andares) na Prelada, mesmo colado à VCI. 

Por sorte, ele mora mesmo no 12º andar... haviam de ver a VISTA! mg:

Da sala, tem-se um skyline desde a rotunda da Boavista (casa da música, torre do bom sucesso) passando pelas torres dos hotéis Porto Palácio, Sheraton.... BURGO!  ... pela VCI (com metro a passar sobre ela) até ao Norteshopping!... Fantástico! Não há melhor para inspirar um arquitecto


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

^Tira fotos de quando lá voltares Filipe.Eu não estou a ver ao certo que torres são essas,mas a vista já dá para imaginar como seja!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

traveler said:


> Eu gosto mais da gente os English spikres de que os espanholitos!! Barragon.


Eu também não gosto nada dos espanholes


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Phobos said:


> ^Tira fotos de quando lá voltares Filipe.Eu não estou a ver ao certo que torres são essas,mas a vista já dá para imaginar como seja!


Phobos... tirar, até tirava... se tivesse máquina digital! Até me lembrei do fórum quando reparei na vista  Pode ser que o meu primo tire umas e me mande, se lhe pedir.

Quanto às torres (não sei até que ponto posso chamar torres, lol) aqui tens algumas imagens:

*Hotel Porto Palácio* (Av. Boavista)










*Hotel Sheraton* (Av. Boavista/R. Pedro Hispano)










O edifício Burgo penso que já deves ter visto aqui. Posso dizer que o esqueleto parece-me já concluido e parte dele está coberto para aplicar a fachada (i think)


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Filipe_Golias said:


> A propósito ainda do meu primo...
> 
> Ontem estive em casa dele - para quem conhece, ele mora num bloco de apartamentos (torres de 12 andares) na Prelada, mesmo colado à VCI.
> 
> ...


Então e dizes-nos isso... Sem teres tirado antes fotos???? 

é o mesmo que estares a pedir que nós te obriguemos a tirá-las :gunz: JÁ :jk:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

@Filipe-Eu sei quais são as torres dos hotéis,eu referia-me a essas da prelada que não sei quais são.Mesmo que não tenhas maquina,pede para o teu primo tirar que tenho a certeza que todos iriamos adorar as fotos!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Filipe vai aos google maps e poe aqui o link dessa zona!


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Phobos said:


> @Filipe-Eu sei quais são as torres dos hotéis,eu referia-me a essas da prelada que não sei quais são.Mesmo que não tenhas maquina,pede para o teu primo tirar que tenho a certeza que todos iriamos adorar as fotos!


Ah! LOL, duuh... :doh:

Essas fazem parte da *Cidade Cooperativa da Prelada*:



















http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.172185,-8.634878&spn=0.003660,0.007308&t=k&hl=en


----------



## Viriatox (Feb 6, 2005)

Muito bem vindo Filipe Golias. Eu bem sei que há muita gente por ai escondida


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pois... há muita gente que vê os threads .... mas postarem neps!


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Viriatox said:


> Muito bem vindo Filipe Golias. Eu bem sei que há muita gente por ai escondida


Obrigado, Viriatox 

Pois, mas a vontade de escrever também já apertava, hehe.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bem-vindo, Filipe!!!:cheers1:
Fizeste muito bem em "dar o salto" de leitor para membro!!!kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Bem-vindo, Filipe!!!:cheers1:
> Fizeste muito bem em "dar o salto" de leitor para membro!!!kay:


Hehe, obrigado! :tyty: 

Mas depois não se queixem se eu "falar" demais! :nuts:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Hehe, obrigado! :tyty:
> 
> Mas depois não se queixem se eu "falar" demais! :nuts:


Não nos queixamos nada.... há aqui muita boa gente que é igual ... portanto estás em casa :cheer:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Não nos queixamos nada.... há aqui muita boa gente que é igual ... portanto estás em casa :cheer:


E junto-me à festa, ora pois! 

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Hehe, obrigado! :tyty:
> 
> Mas depois não se queixem se eu "falar" demais! :nuts:


e não é que era verdade mesmo!?D este pippo é um fala barato!!:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Com esta crise, não me posso dar ao luxo de falar caro... só se for falar científico, e isso porque tenho desconto! :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

somos todos uns fala barato!!!:lol: é só pobretanas!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: pelo menos semos ricos em palavras :yes:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

O John já não vive no estrangeiro. Yet anyway.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Tem que se fazer um outro censo mais tarde...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Phobos said:


> Tem que se fazer um outro censo mais tarde...


Pois.


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

passado uns meses......."pois é pah, tens razão!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: desenterrámos mais um...


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Lss911 said:


> passado uns meses......."pois é pah, tens razão!" :lol: :lol:


:hilarious :rofl:


----------



## sho-gun (Feb 26, 2006)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

bem vindo :cheers:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Benvindo sho-gun!!!:cheers1:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeps... bem-vindo, sho-gun! :cheers1: 

Eu e o Dani ainda estamos pra encontrar o nosso sucessor "fala-barato" :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

bem vindo sho-gun! isto está a dar frutos, já és o terceiro neste fds apenas!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Só espero é que participem activamente kay:


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm a foreigner and i only visit the portuguese forum sometimes.. i'd like to post here more often, but i don't speak any portuguse and i guess it'll be weird posting in spanish maybe people will get mad or annoyed, but i do visit the forum sometimes to see any new photos of Lisbon "by the way..my favorite city and country" and now with the new subfourm alem fronteirans i will have the opportunity to show you'll more about Colombian cities and the country itself


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

podes aprender portugues, não é muito dificil, alias qualquer portugues "arranha" o castelhano

btw Ref que tal um novo censo  este ja é muito antigo.. e tipo com listas
Lisboa
tal
tal
tal

Porto 
x
x
x

Monte das Pitas
y
y
y

kek axas? :colgate:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Acho bem*

Sou português, resido em Monte das Pitas e visito o forum várias vezes ao dia.. :hahaha:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Atl_Col said:


> I'm a foreigner and i only visit the portuguese forum sometimes.. i'd like to post here more often, but i don't speak any portuguse and i guess it'll be weird posting in spanish maybe people will get mad or annoyed, but i do visit the forum sometimes to see any new photos of Lisbon "by the way..my favorite city and country" and now with the new subfourm alem fronteirans i will have the opportunity to show you'll more about Colombian cities and the country itself


os portugueses abrem uma excepção para ti! podes escrever em espanhol que entendemos muito bem!:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> podes aprender portugues, não é muito dificil, alias qualquer portugues "arranha" o castelhano
> 
> btw Ref que tal um novo censo  este ja é muito antigo.. e tipo com listas
> Lisboa
> ...


hum...não sei, preferia´deixar este como está e fazer um novo só para quem reside em portugal e com os distritos talvez, já que nem toda a gente que diz Lisboa ou Porto, reside de facto em Lisboa ou Porto.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

já viram que temos um membro de 2003 sem posts a não ser o daqui? é o ingenhocas do porto! é mirone...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:sly:


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> os portugueses abrem uma excepção para ti! podes escrever em espanhol que entendemos muito bem!:lol:


agradecimentos, eu tentarei usar o babelfish


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Atl_Col said:


> agradecimentos, eu tentarei usar o babelfish


não necessitas de o fazer, nós entendemos espanhol, mas se quiseres praticar o português, então tudo bem!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> hum...não sei, preferia´deixar este como está e fazer um novo só para quem reside em portugal e com os distritos talvez, já que nem toda a gente que diz Lisboa ou Porto, reside de facto em Lisboa ou Porto.


eh pa isso é um preciosismo, mas tudo bem ate se podia fazer, no fim podiamos por totais, so para fazer uma comparação geral 

secalhar para mim era mais facil por mesmo a localidade tipo Barreiro, Moita, Matosinhos, ou Lisboa para quem vive mesmo na capital

depois um grande total

Grande Lisboa AML- x (numero forumers )
Grande Porto AMP- ""
Coimbra- ""

Outras localidades
Fundão-x

uma cena deste genero


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

já agora: para quando contagem de posts no café? isto assim fico parado porque utlimamente dedico-me imenso aos UPC!


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

Eu basicamente só posto nos sub-foruns, por isso é k tenho estes posts miseraveis!!!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

pois.. eu tb é só conversa d café...  num conta p nada


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML)* *18*
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Felipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster


*Grande Porto (AMP)* *15* 
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo


*Coimbra* *7*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)

*Aveiro*
Paulo2004 
Smeagol


*Braga*
Xiangrumeng (daqui a 3 meses dás um saltinho pra este lado  estuda miuda) 
Kinas

*Bragança*
Karsh

*Algarve*
Puto

*Fundão*
nex

*Elvas*
jceia

Resto do Pais 

*No Estrangeiro* *15*

gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia

*TOTAL 62 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

O Fernao, é Filipe e nao Felipe


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> O Fernao, é Filipe e nao Felipe


eu so fiz quote e adicionei o meu nome

reclamacoes nao sao neste balcao, sao no balcao ao lado, com o senhor que fez a lista...


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Pois... ja tinha percebido mas como so vi uma... sry 
Entao quem e que fez a lista?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: quem é que foi o gajo ? :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol... a primeira lista que eu vi feita foi a do TeKnO_Lx, corrijam-me se estiver enganado


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

para a forca com ele já!:hilarious


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 18*
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster


*Grande Porto (AMP) 15*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo


*Coimbra 7*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)

*Aveiro*
Paulo2004
Smeagol


*Braga*
Xiangrumeng (daqui a 3 meses dás um saltinho pra este lado estuda miuda)
Kinas

*Bragança*
Karsh

*Algarve*
Puto

*Fundão*
nex

*Elvas*
jceia

*Resto do Pais*

*No Estrangeiro 15*

gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
*
TOTAL 62 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Assim sim!


----------



## XiangruiMeng (Apr 13, 2006)

A versao chinesa do meu nome esta' mal escrito! E' Xiang Rui Meng. Alguem comeu o "i" do Rui. 

Ja' n sei quem e' q escreveu isso do "dar um salto para ai", mas eu n conheço o miratejo nem sei onde isso fica...:S espero que tenha sido alguem do Porto, coimbra ou lisboa


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

Mas podem por Catarina Meng, que ela adora... :rofl:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

XiangruiMeng said:


> A versao chinesa do meu nome esta' mal escrito! E' Xiang Rui Meng. Alguem comeu o "i" do Rui.
> 
> Ja' n sei quem e' q escreveu isso do "dar um salto para ai", mas eu n conheço o miratejo nem sei onde isso fica...:S espero que tenha sido alguem do Porto, coimbra ou lisboa


acho q quem escreveu isso pela primeira vez (e quem fez a lista inicial) foi o daniel_portugal.. acho eu.. dani, corrige-me se estiver errado


----------



## XiangruiMeng (Apr 13, 2006)

CS-TOA said:


> Mas podem por Catarina Meng, que ela adora... :rofl:


Cheira-me que algu'em quer morrer com dois tiros da espingarda que esta' mesmo aqui por tras da porta.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

XiangruiMeng said:


> Cheira-me que algu'em quer morrer com dois tiros da espingarda que esta' mesmo aqui por tras da porta.


:shocked: :runaway:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

que violência!


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

XiangruiMeng said:


> Cheira-me que algu'em quer morrer com dois tiros da espingarda que esta' mesmo aqui por tras da porta.


Tá bem... pode ser... mas antes queria um Pato à Pequim, pode ser? :rofl: (KIDDING!! AHHAHA)


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Muitíssimo Grande Lisboa (AML) 18*
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster


*Muitíssimo Grande Porto (AMP) 16*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor


*Coimbra 7*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)

*Aveiro*
Paulo2004
Smeagol


*Braga*
XiangruiMeng

*Bragança*
Karsh

*Algarve*
Puto

*Fundão*
nex

*Elvas*
jceia

*Resto do Pais*

*No Estrangeiro 15*

gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
*
TOTAL 63 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

chico pastor? :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

yah  ele so participa no forum internacional.. mas ja mandou uma mensagem no thread do aeroporto do porto aki no forum tuga. 

o nick dele eh obviamente pra tanga :lol: ou entao secalhar eh mesmo pastor.. deve andar com umas ovelhinhas ali no parque da cidade :lol: mas nunca o vi :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ovelhas no parque da cidade? estamos no fim do mundo :sleepy:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

lol dani... que tendencioso...
_
Muitíssimo Grande Lisboa

Muitíssimo Grande Porto_

:rofl:


----------



## jluisfer (Jun 2, 2005)

Ultimamente não tenho vindo cá,não por estar de ferias mas por estar em fase de mudanças no trabalho,estando mesmo sem net e qd chego a casa uso o pouco tempo para meter a conversa em dia e pouco mais


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Muitíssimo Grande Lisboa (AML) 18*
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster


*Muitíssimo Grande Porto (AMP) 16*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor


*Extremamente Enormérrima Coimbra 7*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)

*Aveiro*
Paulo2004
Smeagol


*Braga*
XiangruiMeng

*Bragança*
Karsh

*Algarve*
Puto

*Fundão*
nex

*Elvas*
jceia

*Resto do Pais*

*No Estrangeiro 15*

gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
*
TOTAL 63 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*

Dani... tens razão... estava a ser realmente tendencioso :lol: aqui fica a alteração para aquilo que na realidade é


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Esqueceste-te do Marcoaraujo, Marco Sousa, Caldas, etc!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

assim já gosto mais  :rofl:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *Muitíssimo Grande Lisboa (AML) 18*
> Delfos
> Arpels
> Barragon
> ...


Estes dados já eram actualizados!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

entretanto perdemo-nos :S ja vieram muitos mais users.

principalmente de porto lisboa e COIMBRA, que deve ter sido a que mais cresceu proporcionalmente.

pelha, ja que tiveste a ideia, ajuda-me a actualizar. eu vou investigar os que sao do porto que nao tao na lista. e tu vais investigar os que sao de lisboa  depois o dani trata dos de coimbra uhuhuhuhu  que achas?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

para ja contabilizei mais tres, mas ha por ai mais.

- jvstorres
- penassh
- E.U.

vou ver se encontro pelo menos mais um para bater na fasquia dos 20 representantes pelo menos. mas axo k ha mais kum... so ké dakele pessoal k nao fala muito.. e fala mais no forum internacional.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Andre_Filipe :banana: :cucumber:

number twenty, welcome aboard!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Andre_Filipe :banana: :cucumber:
> 
> number twenty, welcome aboard!


oix 

N tou a perceber, tas a falar do k? :nuts:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> pelha, ja que tiveste a ideia, ajuda-me a actualizar. eu vou investigar os que sao do porto que nao tao na lista. e tu vais investigar os que sao de lisboa  depois o dani trata dos de coimbra uhuhuhuhu  que achas?


Acho justo!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao encontro agora mais nenhum... mas sei k ha uns por ai escondidos.. depois procuro melhor. vou actualizar a lista com os que encontrei do porto. tomei a liberdade de mover a Mimi para o Porto dado que ela agora mora e estuda cá. (e segundo ela, gosta imeeeeenso do Porto  uhuhuhu. caso ela ache por bem colocar-se em Braga outra vez, poderá fazelo obviamente). 


*Grande Lisboa (AML) 18*
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster


*Grande Porto (AMP) 21*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
E.U.
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng


*Coimbra 7*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)

*Aveiro*
Paulo2004
Smeagol


*Braga*
Kinas

*Bragança*
Karsh

*Algarve*
Puto

*Fundão*
nex

*Elvas*
jceia

*Resto do Pais*

*No Estrangeiro 15*

gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
*
TOTAL 67 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Falto EU :angel:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> para ja contabilizei mais tres, mas ha por ai mais.
> 
> - jvstorres
> - penassh
> ...


onde, ele é do SSL?! :nuts:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

e também falta o Simius...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ele visita regularmente o SSC. não está registado por uma razao. nao consegue registar-se. ele ja me pediu no msn para o ajudar a registar-se e eu criei um mail e tal... mas nao tratei a 100% disso. mas ele quer registar-se e vai registar-se (nem sei pk nao consegue). e dado que vem aqui sempre (às vezes ate vem ter comigo no msn e diz "vi alta cena no SSC") acho por bem inserilo kay:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lisboa*

Pelha
Tuga
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)

*Coimbra*

O Prof Godin
filipe_ft


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ele visita regularmente o SSC. não está registado por uma razao. nao consegue registar-se. ele ja me pediu no msn para o ajudar a registar-se e eu criei um mail e tal... mas nao tratei a 100% disso. mas ele quer registar-se e vai registar-se (nem sei pk nao consegue). e dado que vem aqui sempre (às vezes ate vem ter comigo no msn e diz "vi alta cena no SSC") acho por bem inserilo kay:


eu sei, tenho falado com ele também pelo msn!


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

Bom, parece-me que, tendo em conta o Método de Hondt, o Grande Porto está em maioria absoluta aqui no SSC :colgate:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Fern said:


> O problema e' que o Dani contabiliza todos os users do Porto e exclui os pouco frequentes de Lisboa...


eu exclui alguma coisa? :bash: olha ve a conversa na pagina anterior :| às vezes pareces meio casmurro em relaçao a isso... nem sou eu que estou a contabilizar os de Lisboa. eh o Pelha. eu estou a contabilizar os do Porto.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 26
*
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster


*Grande Porto (AMP) 21*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
E.U. :lol: tá bem...
Andre_Filipe

*Braga 2* 
XianruiMeng
Kinas

*Coimbra 9*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft

*Santarém 1*
Tuga

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol


*Bragança*
Karsh

*Algarve*
Puto

*Fundão*
nex

*Elvas*
jceia

Resto do Pais

*No Estrangeiro 15*

gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia

*TOTAL 80 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*
__________________


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

eu n so da AML, sou do distrito de Santarém ainda
mas pra n fazer tanta especificação nao me importo de estar inserido no grupo de Lx


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Quem disser "Pronto, já fomos!" detesta a sua cidade!


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

Pronto, já fomos! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

tas totalmente enganado. eu nao distorci coisa nenhuma. ate agora so me limitei a adicionar membros do porto quando eles aparecem.  (isso, ha algum tempo, entretanto deixei de o fazer). agora, passados uns tempos, o pelha teve uma ideia (uma boa ideia) de actualizar a lista. entao decidimos que eu ia averiguar os membros do porto k nao tavam na lista. e ele ia averiguar os membros de lisboa. por isso eu so contei os do porto (tal como ele so contou os de lisboa se vires bem). a questao eh que tu apareceste a meio desta conversa e começaste logo, erradamente, a tirar conclusoes precipitadas. e talvez devesses ver melhor antes de as dizeres. nao eh nada do que tas prai a dizer. 

e sim, tu moras em brighton mas tas adicionado a lisboa porque brighton fica fora de portugal, tal como o phobos ta adicionado ao porto e mora em sao paulo, por sao paulo ser fora de portugal. mas se o caso sao *duas* cidade *dentro* de portugal então é-se mais especifico e diz-se o local onde se está a morar. até porque se fosse pela terra natal, a mimi nem seria braga nem porto, seria da china. o jonny nao nasceu no porto, por exemplo. se eu for morar pra coimbra, entao passarei a por coimbra. tu a que tas cego com essa tua ideia de eu querer distorcer... e acabas por ser tu a distorcer. nao quero distorcer coisa nenhuma. lê o thread todo de fio a pavio.. e vê se eu distorci alguma coisa  enfim. vou seguir o exemplo do andre filipe e nao vou entrar numa discussao desnecessaria.


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

tuga14 said:


> eu n so da AML, sou do distrito de Santarém ainda
> mas pra n fazer tanta especificação nao me importo de estar inserido no grupo de Lx


Pelo que percebi a ideia não é cada participante juntar-se a Porto ou Lisboa, consoante preferir uma cidade ou outra, mas sim listar os utilizadores do SSC Portugal por zonas de residência.. Portanto, acho que ficas bem em Santarém :lol: :lol:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

pois eu tbm acho a mema coisa...por mim tanto me faz:lol:..eu nasci la...e vivo aki...estar em "santarem" ou em "lx" é me relativo:lol:


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

Pelha said:


> Quem disser "Pronto, já fomos!" detesta a sua cidade!


Eu levo é estas coisas na boa! :lol: 
O Porto não precisa da minha defesa!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

jvstorres said:


> Eu levo é estas coisas na boa! :lol:
> O Porto não precisa da minha defesa!


estava a brincar!  :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

de facto o tuga nao nasceu, nao estuda, nem mora na grande lisboa....

mas em relaçao a isto o fern ja nao disse nada. 

conversa um tanto ou quanto facciosa


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

delete...este ssc anda marado de todo:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

quie isto? tiraste a mimi k MORA ca... e puseste o tuga k NAO mora em lisboa?

tudo deturpadissimo! fern. ataca! :lol:

(nao.. ele nao vai atacar. eh facioso. vai atacar-me a mim )


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

dani como tu es capaz de dizer essa barbaridade:lol:...nasci la sim


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> de facto o tuga nao nasceu, nao estuda, nem mora na grande lisboa...


nasceu em Lisboa sim!


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

agora sim esta bom:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> a questao eh que tu apareceste a meio desta conversa e começaste logo, erradamente, a tirar conclusoes precipitadas. e talvez devesses ver melhor antes de as dizeres. nao eh nada do que tas prai a dizer.


Nao apareci a meio desta conversa Danizinho, isto ja vem de tras! 



Daniel_Portugal said:


> e sim, tu moras em brighton mas tas adicionado a lisboa porque brighton fica fora de portugal, tal como o phobos ta adicionado ao porto e mora em sao paulo, por sao paulo ser fora de portugal. mas se o caso sao *duas* cidade *dentro* de portugal então é-se mais especifico e diz-se o local onde se está a morar. até porque se fosse pela terra natal, a mimi nem seria braga nem porto, seria da china. o jonny nao nasceu no porto, por exemplo. se eu for morar pra coimbra, entao passarei a por coimbra. tu a que tas cego com essa tua ideia de eu querer distorcer... e acabas por ser tu a distorcer. nao quero distorcer coisa nenhuma. lê o thread todo de fio a pavio.. e vê se eu distorci alguma coisa  enfim. vou seguir o exemplo do andre filipe e nao vou entrar numa discussao desnecessaria.


Pronto o Dani decidiu as regras, estao decididas! :lol:
Nao me refiro apenas a isso mas ao facto de tambem contabilizares membros portuenses que nao participam mas excluires os de Lisboa :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Pelha said:


> *Grande Lisboa (AML) 26
> *
> Pelha
> Marco Bruno
> ...


já alterei!


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

delete outra vez:hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

tuga14 said:


> dani como tu es capaz de dizer essa barbaridade...nasci la sim


ok, nao sabia, em todo o caso nao moras lá  

bem.. eu nao te vou tirar da secçao de lisboa.. mas obviamente nao faz logica dado k nao moras la.

agora, a mimi k mora no porto, e tiraram.. nada a ver. axo uma piada asserio. eh mesmo lixado. 

disseram k tava a puxar a brasa à minha sardinha kd nao tava. (nem faz logica fazer isso aki). e na verdade kem tava a fazer isso era de lisboa precisamente. enfim.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

passaste a saber:lol:..por acaso na faz lógica


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Pelha said:


> tanta coisa para quê? o Tuga já está em Santarém!
> 
> A mimi é de Braga, simplesmente estuda no Porto!


pronto o processo de retirada de lisboa ta concluido:lol:
(isto era pra ser la em baixo...:lol


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

tanta coisa para quê? o Tuga já está em Santarém! 

A mimi é de Braga, simplesmente estuda no Porto!

Daniel tem clama... sim!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ok, nao sabia, em todo o caso nao moras lá


E nos lisboetas vamos acreditar nisso... :lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ih, até aqui, voces sao mesmo lixados!!:lol:


Assim que eu tenha reparado numa analise muito rapida, falta o farense Bluesence!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 26
*
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster

*Grande Porto (AMP) 20*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe

*Braga 2* 
XianruiMeng
Kinas

*Coimbra 9*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft

*Santarém 1*
Tuga

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Faro 1*
Bluesence

*Bragança 1*
Karsh

*Algarve 1*
Puto

*Fundão 1*
nex

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*No Estrangeiro 15*
gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia

*TOTAL 80 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

tuga14 said:


> pronto o processo de retirada de lisboa ta concluido:lol:
> (isto era pra ser la em baixo...:lol


Fazendo minhas as palavras do Pelha,

quem diz "o processo de retirada de Lisboa está concluído" não gosta da sua cidade! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

fern: nao adianta. nao aceitas que não tens razao e que o que estavas a dizer nao fazia o minimo sentido. vou fazer um trabalho. au revoir. se quiseres "iluminar-te" vê o thread do principio ao fim. irás ver que ninguem fez nada de forma diferente. agimos todos da mesma forma. sinceramente se queres agora arranjar uma teoria da conspiraçao... faz com outros foreiros.. ha muitos online ainda


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

jvstorres said:


> Fazendo minhas as palavras do Pelha,
> 
> quem diz "o processo de retirada de Lisboa está concluído" não gosta da sua cidade! :lol: :lol: :lol:


antes plo contrário, esta frase era uma forma mais humoristica de dizer:lol:...e como ja disseram aki, nao tem lógica estar no grupo de lx..sem estar la a morar


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

fern sinceramente ja estás a irritar  

"E nos lisboetas vamos acreditar nisso..." entao nao acredites. quero la saber. fodasse!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> fern sinceramente ja estás a irritar
> 
> "E nos lisboetas vamos acreditar nisso..." entao nao acredites. quero la saber. fodasse!


Clama rapaz! hno:



Fern said:


> Ok vem ca bater-me! :lol:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok vem ca bater-me! :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Pelha said:


> tanta coisa para quê? o Tuga já está em Santarém!
> 
> A mimi é de Braga, simplesmente estuda no Porto!
> 
> Daniel tem clama... sim!


nao, a mimi VIVE no Porto. vivia em braga, alugou um apartamento aqui, está a morar aqui, e está a pensar comprar casa mesmo. o jonny está adicionado ao porto nao ta? porque? porque nasceu no porto? nao. porque mora cá. entao. a mimi tambem deve estar na lista do porto. e eu vou adicionala. e facciosismo eh tirala. entao ela mora cá e nao ta na lista? :lol: mas que raio.. nao inventem.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ altera então!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Para evitar problemas deste tipo, proponho que seja criado um novo thread, desta vez para ver em que distrito mora/é cada forumer. Assim em vez de serem os outros a decidir onde colocar cada um, é o proprio a decidir se prefere se inserir no distrito onde nasceu ou no distrito onde mora! Acho bastante mais sensato e poupa-se esta conversa de treta que não leva a lado nenhum!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Pelha said:


> Clama rapaz! hno:


nao. nao fico calmo. porque ele ja nao ta a discutir quem deve tar aqui ou ali. está a questionar as minhas intençoes, e a dizer coisas falsas sobre mim, que me degrinem. e nem me da hipotese de ripostar e dizer que ele ta errado. porque ele diz "eh X".. e nao adianta eu dizer outra coisa k a resposta dele asseguir vai ser "eh X". 

se ele duvida de alguma coisa de mim em especifico. eh conversa pra se exclarecer em pvt, nao aqui. mas agora eu ando aki a mentir ou ke? parece k nao me conhece.. posso gostar do porto.. posso nao gostar k se diga mal do porto à toa.. mas daí a inventar mil e uma trafolhices com os intuitos mais obscuros fodasse! por mim ele ate pode pegar nos membros que moram no porto e polos todos em lisboa ou na conxixina. agora dizer k eu tou a deturpar a lista.. fodasse!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Para evitar problemas deste tipo, proponho que seja criado um novo thread, desta vez para ver em que distrito mora/é cada forumer. Assim em vez de serem os outros a decidir onde colocar cada um, é o proprio a decidir se prefere se inserir no distrito onde nasceu ou no distrito onde mora! Acho bastante mais sensato e poupa-se esta conversa de treta que não leva a lado nenhum!!


ha um problema em relaçao a isso. a maior parte dos foreiros que se registarem.. nao vem a este thread concerteza. para a lista ficar COMPLETA nao nos podemos basear nesse metodo. temos que ser todos nós a actualizala. e NINGUEM vai deturpar nada. isso sao teorias da conspiraçao ridiculas.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Eu nao ponho em causa se ha ou nao deturpação, somos todos adultos nao tenho que estar a julgar ninguem por merdinhas destas. A questão é que ninguem perguntou ao Johnny, à Mimi, ao Puto (só para nomear alguns...) onde se preferem inserir. Ou entao decide-se se para a votação interessa o local de onde a pessoa é originaria ou o local de residencia no momento. Porque nao me parece minimamente coerente que o John esteja no lote do Porto e a Mimi em Braga e o Puto ainda no Algarve...

Quanto à questão d'a poll nao ficar completa... esta nao está assim tao incompleta quanto isso: apresenta 78 votos contra 80 da lista!


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

tuga14 said:


> antes plo contrário, esta frase era uma forma mais humoristica de dizer:lol:...e como ja disseram aki, nao tem lógica estar no grupo de lx..sem estar la a morar


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

reflex: ate agora, o que sempre se fez foi:

se nasceu em vila real e mora em beja -> fica marcado em beja.
se nasceu em bragança e vive em tokyo -> fica marcado bragança.

ate agora, sempre prevaleceu a terra onde se mora, dentro dos limites de portugal, e a terra de onde é, caso esteja temporariamente fora de portugal. 

o phobos ta no porto, o fern ta em lisboa. parece-me bem. eles nao estao ca mas sao de cá, e participam concerteza mais neste forum portugues que nos respectivos paises, logo devem ser contabilizados cá.

e da mesma forma faz toda a logica que o jonny esteja no porto e o puto (em coimbra senao me engano), ja que eles moram e fazem a vida nas respectivas cidades, apesar de terem nascido noutra. 


foram estes os conceitos que ate agora foram utilizados por todos, ainda que sem combinaçao previa....


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

pelha, na contagem de coimbra falta o lourenço  hihihi já passamos a dois digitos


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Eu acho incrível que haja tão pouca gente da linha de sintra aqui :lol:


Se fosse a ti estava calado, ainda há uma catrefada de registos a invadir o fórum! :hilarious


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

e dos açores, madeira, evora, beja, leiria, almada, seixal, alcochete, condeixa, arganil, castelo branco, viana do castelo......... :lol:


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

Ja estou eu na contagem . Visito o forum regularmente mas participo pouco . Nao sei a diferença exacta entre ser estrangeiro ou portugues , mas eu considero-me igual de portugues que muitos dos que nasceram ai , mas é com voçes se sou portugues, estrangeiro, espanhol, luso-espanhol, madrileno, europeio, marciano ou o que


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Eu acho incrível que haja tão pouca gente da linha de sintra aqui :lol:


há pelo menos dois!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 26
*
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster

*Grande Porto (AMP) 24*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PeterGabriel
Fmars
PortvsCalem

*Coimbra 12*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Braga 1* 
Kinas

*Viseu 1*
mynuster

*Rio Maior 1*
Tuga


*Faro 1*
Bluesence

*Bragança 1*
Karsh



*Fundão 1*
nex

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*No Estrangeiro 15*
gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia

*TOTAL 85 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

acho incrivel a quantidade de coimbricenses que aqui há 

ps: e o  mora em bragança e rio maior ao mesmo tempo :lol: eh conforme lhe dá na veneta


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

incrivel pq? 
não te esqueças que a maioria dos utilizadores são jovens e coimbra devido a ser cidade universitaria tem grande % de jovens..


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

já agora (só para chatear) pq é que descriminas as grandes areas de lisboa e porto e não as de coimbra, aveiro, minho, etc?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

pelas suas areas urbanas. a area urbana de coimbra nao extravaza pra la dos limites municipais... no porto e lisboa nao so ultrapassa, como multiplica algumas vezes o tamanho do proprio municipio 

de kkr forma o concelho de coimbra tem 317km2, e o do porto tem 42km2. no entanto o aglomerado urbano de coimbra tem menos de 42km2 e o aglomerado urbano do porto tem mais de 317km2. nota que o concelho inteiro (317km2) tem 162mil habitantes, e o aglomerado urbano tem cerca de 20km2 (cerca de metade do concelho do porto). nao sei ao certo quantas pessoas morarao nele... mas talvez umas 110mil. no aglomerado continuo do porto, excluindo povoas e afins... deverao morar uns 1,4milhoes, mais de 10 vezes mais. 

e de kkr forma.. se houver alguem do forum que more em brasfesmes ou almalaguês... tambem eh contabilizado em coimbra...

(e a minha admiraçao de haver tantos de coimbra... ta precisamente aí. tem metade dos do grande porto.. mesmo com as diferenças de tamanho k citei em cima)


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

chateou-se do forum, diz.

(cumulo da rapidez! o tekno tava a postar a sua pergunta e eu tava a acabar de responder)


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

porque é que o Felipe Golias nunca mais apareceu por cá?


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

nã, nada disso. a miúda dele deve-o ter proibido


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> porque é que o Felipe Golias nunca mais apareceu por cá?


Pois… fartou-se de certas e determinadas situações! Espero que ele volte um dia! hno:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

^^ não sei se se terá chateado ou terá sido outra razão.. eu digo isto pois coincidiu com a finalização do curso. o homem acaba o curso e passado duas semanas desaparece do forum... imaginem que foi trabalhar para um sitio onde não tem, por qq motivo, acesso facil à net.. (sei que é estranho, mas possivel)


Daniel_Portugal said:


> pelas suas areas urbanas. a area urbana de coimbra nao extravaza pra la dos limites municipais... no porto e lisboa nao so ultrapassa, como multiplica algumas vezes o tamanho do proprio municipio


foi só pra te chatear, mas já agora, deixa que te diga que a area urbana de coimbra ultrapassa sim o limite municipal 
por exemplo o limite municipal da cidade para sul acaba na ladeira da paula, uma rua que é da antiga e.n.1 que liga cruz dos mouroços a antanhol e nesses numeros acima estás a considerar tanto antanhol como condeixa, soure, cernache, etc, tudo zonas bem longe da jurisdição municipal..
e uma coisa é falares de area metropolitana e outra é concelho... na cidade de coimbra "propriamente dita" moram aproximadamente 150k pessoas

mas ok, isto não interessa para nada 


Daniel_Portugal said:


> e de kkr forma.. se houver alguem do forum que more em brasfesmes ou almalaguês... tambem eh contabilizado em coimbra...


exacto, o duffy é de montemor-o-velho (que tem camara municipal propria) e no entanto é contabilizado como coimbra


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> ^^ não sei se se terá chateado ou terá sido outra razão..


O Daniel sabe do que fala... Não é costume, mas desta vez sabe!! *joking*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao gostei mt disso que disseste porque eu sei sempre do que falo... tudo por uma simples razao. nao falo de cor.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*deleted*


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> nao gostei mt disso que disseste porque eu sei sempre do que falo... tudo por uma simples razao. nao falo de cor.


Que chato estás hoje! Não aceitas uma brincadeira!!:tongue:et:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

O Daniel, anda muito sensivel e chora por tudo e por nada, estás é a precisar de uns miminhos! et: :hug:


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

:hug:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

olha o pelha a revelar-se :lol: 

será que temos mais um no forum? :lol:

(o "um" voces sabem o que eh concerteza )


----------



## jvstorres (Oct 25, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> olha o pelha a revelar-se :lol:
> 
> será que temos mais um no forum? :lol:
> 
> (o "um" voces sabem o que eh concerteza )


Daqui a pouco estamos como no fórum brasileiro, em que fizeram um thread para o pessoal se assumir! :lol:


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

:doh: :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 28
*
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster

*Grande Porto (AMP) 26*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PeterGabriel
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
BIBO_PORTO

*Coimbra 12*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
Fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Braga 1* 
Kinas

*Viseu 1*
mynuster

*Rio Maior 1*
Tuga


*Faro 1*
Bluesence

*Bragança 1*
Karsh



*Fundão 1*
nex

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*No Estrangeiro 15*
gutooo
Portugues
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia

*TOTAL 85 USERS ACTIVOS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS*

(nova actualização)


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

por acaso essa ultima frase não me parece muito correcta... 85 users *activos*? quase metade desses nomes já não aparecem no forum há muitos, muitos meses


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

ficava melhor 85 users registados


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

pois e!

meteste ai users que ainda agora se registaram. ainda nem sabemos como vai ser a participação deles


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

mas nao fui eu que fiz esta lista... e ate parece k eh a primeira vez que a estao a ver :lol:

este texto ja ta todo predefinido... eu so acrescentei o user que entrou. o lista eh livre qualquer um pode editala  alias a expressao "X users activos no forum portugues" nao foi escrita por mim... na verdade nem sei kem a escreveu. este thread eh mais antigo que o meu registo e eu nao o vi desde o inicio.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Cá para mim o Daniel anda a inventar novos users, só para ter mais users Portuenses do que Lisboetas no fórum! :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> este thread eh mais antigo que o meu registo e eu nao o vi desde o inicio.


eu sei que não foste tu que escreveste, mas acho que está mal e não sei até que ponto certos nomes devam ser contabilizados..
por exemplo, pq n retirar da lista nomes de users que não postem nada passado 12 meses?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Pelha said:


> Cá para mim o Daniel anda a inventar novos users, só para ter mais users Portuenses do que Lisboetas no fórum! :lol:


pede a um moderador que veja o ip de cada um deles. desvanecer-se-ão logo as tuas duvidas


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> eu sei que não foste tu que escreveste, mas acho que está mal e não sei até que ponto certos nomes devam ser contabilizados..
> por exemplo, pq n retirar da lista nomes de users que não postem nada passado 12 meses?


acho que nao. perde a piada. para mim a piada está em contabilizar todos os users que se registaram  

acho é que se deve mudar a designaçao em baixo. mudar activos para registados


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Eu concordo com o Daniel (CBR), julgo que a ideia a lista ser o mais fiel possivel. Alias, propunha reduzir o tempo de 12 para 6 meses. Ou então mantemos esta (a lista dos registados) e fazemos outra (dos activos).

@Pelha: é sem fundamento o teu post, todos os 25 users portuenses existem!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

se realmente querem ter uma lista de forumers activos muito bem. agora tirar esta nao! acho interessante fazer uma estatistica dos forumers que se registaram. eh como uma especie de ranking de titulos de futebol. vao somando. 

e ja agora. manter uma lista o mais fiel possivel dos forumers activos pareceme meio trabalhoso... mas pronto


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sendo assim deves colocar todos os forumers, mesmo aqueles que deixaram de vir cá ainda antes desta lista ser constituida. O odivelense e o falcaonet, por exemplo!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

força. 

so espero que te lembres de todos  eu so me registei em setembro de 2005


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> pede a um moderador que veja o ip de cada um deles. desvanecer-se-ão logo as tuas duvidas


Estava no gozo como é mais que obvio! :nuts:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> ^^ não sei se se terá chateado ou terá sido outra razão.. eu digo isto pois coincidiu com a finalização do curso. o homem acaba o curso e passado duas semanas desaparece do forum... imaginem que foi trabalhar para um sitio onde não tem, por qq motivo, acesso facil à net.. (sei que é estranho, mas possivel)


chateou-se.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

foi? já falaste com ele entretanto?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sim, tanto eu como o John falámos com ele por volta da passagem do ano sobre isso...


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Welcome :cheers1:!


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

:badnews: :bleep: Obrigado pela inclusao na lista.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

OPO.RVK said:


> :bleep: Obrigado pela inclusao na lista.





daniel322 said:


> já editei com os nomes acima indicados.. *quando faltar alguém, qq pessoa completar a lista fazendo quote ao meu post e aproveitando o código*.. foi o que eu fiz a partir de um post do daniel_portugal


querem a papinha toda feita?


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

:banana: :cheers: SIMMM!!!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol: queres ser registado em que zona? Porto?


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

:banana: :cheers: SIMMM!!!

PORTO


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 37
*Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside

*Grande Porto (AMP) 31*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos (Porto/São Paulo)
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PeterGabriel
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
BIBO_PORTO
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK

*Coimbra 17*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86

*Braga 7* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20

*Castelo Branco 3*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205

*Viseu 3*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Faro 2*
Bluesence
sotavento

*Beja 1*
JGuerreiro

*Bragança 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*Évora 1*
alentejolover

*Figueira da Foz 1*
DFM

*Funchal 1*
yautja85

*Fundão 1*
nex

*Rio Maior 1*
Tuga

*Valença do Minho 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro 18*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Com caneco!
Tom_Lisboa

*TOTAL 129 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

sei que ainda falta gente que entretanto se registou no forum por isso quem faltar que adicione o seu nome à lista.. caso esteja interessado..


----------



## andre_carneiro (Apr 14, 2007)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Reflex és alta batido já tás quase a xegar aos 1000 posts


xiiii.... onde isso já vai...


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

yautja85 said:


> Yes there is:wave:


Welcome! :cheers1: And please, visit: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519174


----------



## Poveiro (Jun 22, 2007)

daniel322 said:


> *Grande Lisboa (AML) 37*
> Pelha
> Marco Bruno
> MarcoSousa
> ...


assim tá melhor


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

kay: nem mais.. (nem precisavas manter o quote, bastava copiar o código)


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

falta aí o JMFA e o SKy11 em Lisboa


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Eu tinha votado, no outro tópico, no Lynux... Não conta?


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Barragon said:


> falta aí o JMFA e o SKy11 em Lisboa


E o PauloLuso, o outro forumer do Montijo


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

[Redacted] de Famalicão!!!


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Brasil deixo para ultimo para quando a selva amazonica recuperar tudo o que lhe roubaram.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 40
*Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11

*Grande Porto (AMP) 32*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos (Porto/São Paulo)
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PeterGabriel
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
BIBO_PORTO
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Costa

*Coimbra 17*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86

*Braga 7* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20

*Castelo Branco 3*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205

*Viseu 3*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Faro 2*
Bluesence
sotavento

*Beja 1*
JGuerreiro

*Bragança 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*Évora 1*
alentejolover

*Figueira da Foz 1*
DFM

*Funchal 1*
yautja85

*Fundão 1*
nex

*Rio Maior 1*
Tuga

*Valença do Minho 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro 18*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Com caneco!
Tom_Lisboa

*TOTAL 133 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

quando alguém quiser actualizar a lista, o modo mais fácil é fazer quote à ultima lista colocada, alterar e apagar a parte dos quotes.. é que do modo que o poveiro fez não dava para aproveitar o que já estava feito..


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Pois não :yes:...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Porto (AMP) 50*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos (Porto/São Paulo)
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
BIBO_PORTO
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Costa
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
faialense
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 44*
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze

*Coimbra 18*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
ruben.briosa

*Braga 8* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado

*Castelo Branco 4*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance

*Viseu 3*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Faro 2*
Bluesence
sotavento

*Beja 1*
JGuerreiro

*Bragança 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*Évora 1*
alentejolover

*Figueira da Foz 1*
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)

*Funchal 1*
yautja85

*Fundão 1*
nex

*Rio Maior 1*
Tuga

*Valença do Minho 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real 1*
Jorge MCG 

*Leiria 1*



*No Estrangeiro 19*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit

*TOTAL 157 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Estive aqui a pesquisar, e encontrei 14 forumers do Porto, e 3 de outras zonas.

Temos que tomar mais atenção e ir adicionando mal alguém fale. Senão perde-se a conta. Aposto que há mais perdidos por threads antigos.

Estavam 31 marcados no Porto, e agora 45. A falha era imensa...


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Falto eu aí... em Lx.
E o sotavento não é de Faro. Quanto muito Vila Real de Santo Antonio ou Lx.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

vou colocar-te

quanto ao sotavento não sei. nao fui eu que o coloquei na lista. ele que confirme, ou ele proprio pode mudar.

qualquer um pode pegar na lista e editala....


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

coloquei-te em lisboa (pelo nome deves ser LOL). se estiver enganado corrige-me


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> coloquei-te em lisboa (pelo nome deves ser LOL). se estiver enganado corrige-me


Eu torço pelos pequeninos e não pelos da 2ª circular.
E não moro em Lx... moro no Municipio de Loures.
Pior ainda é morar na mesma rua que o Jeronimo de Sousa :mad2: :gaah:


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

A sério :nuts:?!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

O INTRANCE esta na Covilha e em Castelo Branco ao mesmo tempo:nuts:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: Daniel... meteste mais pessoal do Porto? só mesmo para ficar mais que lisboa.. por favor.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

faialense do Porto?
A Xixi é de Braga...
Petronius? esse é de França...
penassh - who?
BIBO_PORTO - Por favor...
SérgioM - who?
joaoguimaraes - Guimarães....
slickman - Lisboa?
kraque69 - who?
scan - who?
Silver-Eye - who?
Bruno Joel Costa - who?
med06048 - who?

Só fantasmas... vou inventar uns nomes :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

se ele inventou ou não, não sei, mas se duvidas tens forma fácil de confirmar:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/memberlist.php


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Se a quantidade significasse qualidade ainda compreenderia… agora assim…


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Barragon said:


> faialense do Porto?
> A Xixi é de Braga...
> Petronius? esse é de França...
> penassh - who?
> ...




barra... porque tu nao conheces ou nunca viste um gajo, nao quer dizer que nao haja.

tambem nao vi metade dos forumers escritos na Grande Lisboa. estou a contestar?

vai aos threads como eu fiz, e confirma. kay:




o joaoguimaraes eh do porto. e o faialense tambem eh do porto. ele nasceu la, mas vive ca. a mimi tambem veio viver para ca. ja se tinha falado disso ha mt... o petronius eh do porto lol! 

kt ao biboporto... registou-se nao registou? veio ca pra dar tanga mas registou-se, logo nao me parece que nao deva ser catalogado. um emplastro é gente.



e nao sei qual é o problema... sinceramente. parece que fiz alguma ofensa :lol: isto nao eh para se escrever os forumers registados das respectivas cidades? entao.. 


pelha: ninguem diz que eh qualidade. na verdade so 1/3 dos nomes escritos em lisboa ou porto falam frequentemente.... às tantas nem isso. mas isto eh uma contagem absoluta dos forumers que se vao registando. alguns deles ja sumiram ao tempo.  isto nao vai pro guiness, logo nao ha interesse em deturpar ou seja o que for, apenas é giro ir contabilizando kkr registo novo. 


e para kem pensa que acrescentei so do porto, compare a lista nova que coloquei, com a lista anterior, e vejam como inseri pessoas doutros lados kay:


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

alentejolover said:


> O INTRANCE esta na Covilha e em Castelo Branco ao mesmo tempo:nuts:


:lol::lol: tem dupla personalidade


----------



## Poveiro (Jun 22, 2007)

Até que enfim, que faço parte de uma lista...visto que nas marquises de ouro, nem fazia parte da listagem da nomeação...vá lá...ainda sou gente...e obrigado Daniel...ao menos sou reconhecido pelos meus colegas nortenhos kay:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

esses comentários são despropositados e desnecessários.. quem faz questão de estar na lista pode muito bem simplesmente editar a lista e colocar-se lá.. não tem nada que estar a mandar bocas aos outros por não o colocarem..


----------



## Poveiro (Jun 22, 2007)

daniel322 said:


> esses comentários são despropositados e desnecessários.. quem faz questão de estar na lista pode muito bem simplesmente editar a lista e colocar-se lá.. não tem nada que estar a mandar bocas aos outros por não o colocarem..


Eu não mandei bocas, só constatei factos...e além do mais não acusei ninguém...e acima de tudo estava na brinca...e para não haver confusões mandei o meu agradecimento ao Daniel....Portugal.

Não sei porque ficaste ofendido...se nem sequer individualizei ninguém


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

não fiquei ofendido.. simplesmente achei desnecessário, até porque ouvi isso muitas vezes quando fui eu o ultimo a actualizar a lista.. como se fosse um dever meu manter a lista actualizada 

e aliás, nem se entende, pois tu até actualizaste a lista por ti próprio e depois vens dizer isso


----------



## AlexandreAmaro (Aug 29, 2007)

*Grande Porto (AMP) 50*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos (Porto/São Paulo)
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PeterGabriel
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
BIBO_PORTO
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Costa
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
faialense
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira

*Grande Lisboa (AML) 42
*Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL (Lisboa/Barcelona)
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado

*Coimbra 18*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao (Coimbra/Reino Unido)
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
holoboy
JoaoPedro
Lino
Cooper86
AlexandreAmaro
ruben.briosa

*Braga 8* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado

*Castelo Branco 4*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance

*Viseu 3*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio

*Aveiro 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Faro 2*
Bluesence
sotavento

*Beja 1*
JGuerreiro

*Bragança 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas 1*
jceia

*Évora 1*
alentejolover

*Figueira da Foz 1*
DFM

*Funchal 1*
yautja85

*Fundão 1*
nex

*Rio Maior 1*
Tuga

*Valença do Minho 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real 1*
Jorge MCG 

*Leiria 1*
Sun_Tze


*No Estrangeiro 19*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Com caneco!
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit

*TOTAL 158 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Tanto de Cªst. Branco!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

alentejolover said:


> Aposto num total de 210 users ate fim do ano!!!


O que é que apostas? 


Reflex said:


> Porque é que nessa lista está o Portugues de Macau e o Leal Senado quando é perfeitamente sabido que se trata do mesmo user?


:lol: daqui a pouco colocam tb o ine e o monteadriano na AML


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Aposto 50 aerios:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol: ui, apareciam logo mais 25 alentejanos nos próximos dias :lol:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Aposto 100 :lol::lol:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Quero protestar! Eu sou Aka e não AKA! Não é de Also Know As! São _nihonguices_.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Haka? :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Porto (AMP) - 60*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 46*
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL 
ADL2040
marcoaraujo
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer

*Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 26*
coimbra
daniel322
AKA
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao 
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes 
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_

*Braga - 16* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Viseu - 3*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio

*Aveiro - 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
sotavento

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 2*
Costa
Arq2

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Évora - 1*
alentejolover

*Funchal - 1*
yautja85

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro - 20*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit
LealSenado

*TOTAL 193 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Agora podes pegar nesses 191 users e dividir por dois, que são o verdadeiro numero de pessoas que vêm cá.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Nem mais :yes:...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

obviamente a 1ª hipótese.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *Grande Porto (AMP) - 60*
> Herrmando
> Nephasto
> Daniel_Portugal
> ...


É tempo para fazer um refresh.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O fórum Português está a chegar aos 2.000.000 de posts


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Desenterranços década a década!

E não está, já chegou e passou:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ainda está nos 1999999


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Então, com este post já está no 2000000!
Quero prémio!








A minha troupe já comemora tal feito:


----------



## Ligaanet (Dec 23, 2012)

Temos de spammar muito até chegar mesmo aos 2 milhões


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Tinha de vir um mascarado para estragar o caldinho, irra!


----------



## Ligaanet (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Olha que o Z está banido!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

12.000 posts... isso é peaners


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Hora de retomares o teu hobby de escreveres posts com monossílabos.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

cl


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

É assim mesmo, bora lá!


----------

